# Glenn Apiaries



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

My experience was not so dramatic, just business as usual. But I can say the same thing. Top notch service. Never a hitch with an order yet.

Not that we shouldn't keep our own records, but it's nice to know that they also keep a record of your purchases and the queens that you've purchased. Nice to call them up and they have your history in front of them!


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Glenn apiaries has unparallelled customer service, and a very good product as well. I recommend their queens without reservation.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Me too....


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Me three... And they actually respond to e-mails!


----------

